# South American Cichlids Collecting Trip!



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

we are going to South America from March 25 to April 02 (put off Tanganyika till Fall).
Anyone wants to go let me know. 
This will be with a guide to collect fish. 
It will be too late for your export permits, but I could bring fish in for you, or someone else could help you.
We have a couple more slots if you would like to go.

These will be fish that few people have seen before, let alone have in a tank.
These are also cool water cichlids that can handle temps in the 40's, so they are OK for southern states outdoors, or keep them in your house without heaters.

This is your chance to see and raise fish that nobody else has.

I know its short notice, PM me if you want to go.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Still a couple days to get in on this trip to South America.
Too late to get your export permits, but if you are in California, i will bring back fish for you.

These are cichlids and plecos that can handle cold water in the 40's, and fish that are not available anywhere else in the world. 
Good chance that you will see species that only a few people have ever seen.

let me know if you want to go.


----------



## crazy8jack (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds like a legendary trip. take and post pictures. Also, way to represent the Bay Area


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

alas I wish. I wil lbe in honduras this summer to help some amphibian survey. but I will be spending my free time fishing (and wishing I was in SA)

good luck take pics plenty of pics.

ill see if I can go fishing next time im in peru I go there like once a year


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Its not too late to get in on the Uruguay trip this month!
We are leaving March 25 and returning April 2nd.
Tix out of LAX are running about $1000.
Let me know if you can make it on this great Cichlid Adventure!


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

that just makes me want to cry.

I am 15 if this was legit my parents would let me go is this some kind of organization cause if it is screw Honduras im packing my rod (fishing rod) camera and other **** and im down with you guys.

(dont worry I am not a total noob when it comes to walking through mud I spend my entire summer fishing digging a pond and creek walking with snakes bare food (or with my flip flops)

if its legit then im down ill go im not a cichlid expert, but being there would probably make me faint.

if its an organization email me the info ASAP before I sign up for Honduras

[email protected]

or nicofish100 on youtube

o yeah im fluent in spanish as well so... (im peruvian so no issues with papers I dont think)


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

I just realized I have school I completely forgot  

well I got all exited for nothing


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Its with a guide.
Can usually find a trip down there twice a year with well known fish dudes.


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

I would go but I think if I missed that much school I wouldent get credit for the year. it sucks man my parents said I could go but I dont feel like re-doing sophomore year. have fun with out me


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

yeah, i was hoping for a trip in june instead, but this is what we got.
there will be another trip later this year, and of course next.
just keep a look out.


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

do you think there will be another trip to SA/CA from july-august?

if there will be then I will wait 
I wanna be an ichthyologist and this would be an incredible opportunity. to meet all of you hobbyists and possibly get some connections with people. not to mention how much I love rivers and catching fish.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I doubt at that time this year.
the trips tend to be april/may and september/october.

I'd say the first thing would be to join your local fish/cichlid club.

http://www.capitalcichlids.org/

http://njas.net/

http://jerseyshoreas.org/
those are local NJ clubs.

Some very important fish people are in those clubs and i have traveled with some of them.

The American Cichlid Association is our national club, which has a convention each year, the washington club is hosting this year in July.
http://www.cichlid.org/
check them out!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

It is not too late to get in on the South AMerica collecting trip leaving March 25 and returning April 02.
Ill have to bring back fish for you as it's too late for your permits.

I got my ticket today, $1300 out of LAX about 10 seats left.
price could drop, could go up.
Should be cheaper if you are closer to Miami.

The lodging is all inclusive and will be about $2000.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

5 days and i will be cichlid hunting in South America!
Ill be bringing back fish, and some pix in a few weeks!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Good luck!! Dont forget to pack your camera & memory cards.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

oh yeah!
a couple cameras.
underwater, land and movie.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing creatures ! The Gymno's are sexy of course . Is that a ceicilian in one of the pictures ?


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Bamboo said:


> Amazing creatures ! The Gymno's are sexy of course . Is that a ceicilian in one of the pictures ?


No its an eel.


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

great pics, love the pike.


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice pictures! Amazing fish


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pics! What did you bring back?


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

(7 juvies)
Crencichla saxatilis (pike) (El tigre)

(1 pr)
Crencichla punctata (pike) (Salamanca)

(1 pr)
Gymogeophagus gymnogenys (el tigre)

(7 juvies)
Gymnogeophagus sp. aff. rhabdotus

(1pr 7 juvies)
Gymnogeophagus labiatus (el tigre)

(4) Corydoras paleatus (El Tigre)

(7) Rineloricaria spp.

(1pr 5 juvies)
Ancistrus spp. (El Tigre)

(5 juvies)
Ancistrus spp. (india muerta)


----------



## Baustin12017 (Apr 11, 2011)

How much would the trip to Tanganyika be


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Baustin12017 said:


> How much would the trip to Tanganyika be


Tanganyika is not cheap. And its not an easy trip like Malawi is.

Flights are roughly 1800 to 2500.
Lodging/diving/travel there is roughly 2000-2500.
Once landing it takes about a day to get to the lake, where Malawi is only 2 hrs from airport.

So about 4000 to 5000 for Tanganyika, with a 2 days travel to and from USA.
Malawi runs about 1000-1500 less.


----------



## Baustin12017 (Apr 11, 2011)

when do you do malawi


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

i may go back to Malawi this November. 
Im trying to do Tanganyika this fall, but if i can't get a few people to go and help lower the cost i won't do T.


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

opcorn:

oooooooooooooo 

is that a microglanis iheringii? the little bumble bee cat!!! amazing its wild colors are so brilliant compared to the captives *** seen online.

the cory is awesome and of course rineloricaria is just a great family (sob I wish I had a whip tail cat soooo bad)

o and the pikes reminded me of the youtube channel he has some amazing video of underwater amazon you can see wild apistos pikes flag cichlids discus...... ill link you guys (this is as close to the wild fish as i have gotten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65mwzp6f ... ideo_title <--- favorite one I think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVZIVPO- ... ideo_title

check his whole Natural aquarium Lago Grande series.

hope you enjoy the vids!

thank you this post made my day


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

thanks. 
I meant to get vids like those, but during non spawning time, they hide alot. and also the water was alot colder than i thought it would be.
fine for standing knee deep, or quick dives, but underwater for filming my spring suit was not enough.
so this fall im going back with a full suit, and they will be breeding, so they will be out in the open more.
hopefully then i will get good vids.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Going back to South America Dec. 2.
Flights from LAX are running about 900, id guess from Miami they would be a bit cheaper.
Lodging/Gas/Food will run about 1500.

If you collect the right fish, you can pay for your trip with fish sales.
let me know if you want to go collect some cool cichlids, plecos, cories and tetras that don't need heaters.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Going for my third trip to Uruguay in Late November.
let me know if you want to go!


----------

